# Uncle refusues to sign anything



## debodun (Oct 17, 2015)

Since my uncle was placed in an assisted care facility (against his will), he's stubbornly refused to sign any papers. One is important for paying for his care. It needs his personal signature (POA can't do it). Another one is having a will made. When we ask him why he won't sign anything, he just shrugs or says, "I don't have to do anything I don't want to do." I think it's his resistance in allowing others to control what happens to him. I'm not sure if there's any way we can persuade him when he feels so threatened. Any suggestions?


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 17, 2015)

No real suggestions, but I'm confident you're right in your assessment of his reasons.  Is there a social worker or psychologist he hasn't talked to who might help him?

What happens if he won't sign the paper for authorizing payment for his care?  Could he care for himself if they sent him home?


----------



## debodun (Oct 17, 2015)

I doubt he could care for himself any longer. That's why he's in a nursing home, although he doesn't seem to be any better off there and it's not the facility's fault. He is very difficult and refuses physical therapy or personal hygiene ministrations.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 17, 2015)

It needs his personal signature (POA can't do it). 

I find this curious. What if a person was in a coma, a vegetative state, insane or otherwise not able to be responsible in any way.... what good then, would that person's signature be?


----------



## AZ Jim (Oct 17, 2015)

RadishRose said:


> It needs his personal signature (POA can't do it).
> 
> I find this curious. What if a person was in a coma, a vegetative state, insane or otherwise not able to be responsible in any way.... what good then, would that person's signature be?


Right a poa should be able to navigate his papers, see an attorney.


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 17, 2015)

debodun, I really think this situation is beyond the purview of random strangers on an internet message board. You should consult with an attorney who knows eldercare law. If you don't know one, call your local lawyer referral association. A consultation shouldn't cost much (if anything). Every state has a Dept of Aging and you can call them and get some suggestions/assistance from professionals trained to deal with these situations. Good luck.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 17, 2015)

I agree with Jim and Shalimar. Your uncle needs the expertise of an attorney.


----------



## debodun (Nov 3, 2015)

His POA finally convinced him to sign the papers - miracle of miracles!


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 3, 2015)

Unless a person is declared legally  incompetent in a court of law, and a legal guardian is assigned, no one can force them to do anything they don't want to.  We old folks have protection in that regard.. Thank goodness...  we get to make our own decisions.


----------



## Linda (Nov 3, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Unless a person is declared legally  incompetent in a court of law, and a legal guardian is assigned, no one can force them to do anything they don't want to.  We old folks have protection in that regard.. Thank goodness...  we get to make our own decisions.


 And I'm glad we do.  Like younger people are making such great decisions about everything. They can butt out or have us declared incompetent.


----------



## Linda (Nov 3, 2015)

debodun said:


> His POA finally convinced him to sign the papers - miracle of miracles!



I'm glad to hear that debodun.


----------

